# Poco Cedilloâ€™s 14 ft Hammerhead PINS 7/14



## PhishPINS (Jun 11, 2018)

I have not seen this posted but great story/pics from this PINS catch yesterday, 7/14/18.
https://www.facebook.com/100013343985758/posts/495855827535879/


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Great read man and congrats to the fisherman. Fish died yes but you can hear in his words they truly just wanted her to swim away.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Saw it today. What a monster. I showed it to my wife and said "this is why I NEED the 80W T-RX lol. She won't budge until I lose a few hundred dollars in line off my other reels lol.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Poco is a good guy and I believe he did everything he could to get that beast to swim away. Sometimes that doesn't happen, It's all part of fishing.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Huge hammerhead shark caught by Texas man along Padre Island National Seashore
https://www.click2houston.com/news/...exas-man-along-padre-island-national-seashore

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

He's catching a lot of flak on social media and news websites but it's from those PETA, liberal, vegan idiots that act like they respect nature and are full of caca.


I think it says a lot about the time he spent trying to release. That truly is a catch of a lifetime.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Ray is a great guy and works very hard on conservation issues for sharks... He's tagged and released many, many sharks of all sizes/species over the years and he and his buddies tried desperately to CPR this beast, but it was just not to be so they made the best of a bad situation... A few weeks ago, he caught his personal best at the time, an 11+ footer and it is amazing to me to see the size difference in the two fish that the extra 3 feed made!! Equally amazing are all the stingray barbs they recovered from the fish when salvaging the meat!! Ol' Poco is a heck of a fisherman.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

gbollom said:


> He's catching a lot of flak on social media and news websites but it's from those PETA, liberal, vegan idiots that act like they respect nature and are full of caca.
> 
> I think it says a lot about the time he spent trying to release. That truly is a catch of a lifetime.


Those people don't know their *** from a hole in the ground.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Can I play devil's advocate for just a second because I'm a bit torn on this whole thing. Clearly, I don't give the guy any grief. (Other than he was in my favorite spot when he caught it.) I believe they put forth all the effort they could. But, I have to wonder, if it was me, knowing these sharks have a low survival rate compared to other species and that there aren't many of them aroynd, would I have just cut the line the moment o saw that giant dorsal? I'm pretty sure I would have been in a silent debate with myself the entire time. 

Not trying to start an argument. More a moment of reflection on the events and all the options.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

AFORWW said:


> Can I play devil's advocate for just a second because I'm a bit torn on this whole thing. Clearly, I don't give the guy any grief. (Other than he was in my favorite spot when he caught it.) I believe they put forth all the effort they could. But, I have to wonder, if it was me, knowing these sharks have a low survival rate compared to other species and that there aren't many of them aroynd, would I have just cut the line the moment o saw that giant dorsal? I'm pretty sure I would have been in a silent debate with myself the entire time.
> 
> Not trying to start an argument. More a moment of reflection on the events and all the options.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Nah bring it in. He seems like an old sharker I think holding the fish in one spot letting it rest would be better than cutting the line and let it roll around in the breakers. Any info on bait he use , how far was it out ?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Orale Poco....way to go vato


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

AFORWW said:


> But, I have to wonder, if it was me, knowing these sharks have a low survival rate compared to other species and that there aren't many of them aroynd, would I have just cut the line the moment o saw that giant dorsal? I'm pretty sure I would have been in a silent debate with myself the entire time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Depending on what kind of setup he was using, the fish would then be dragging around a pretty sizable section of line, leader, and weight. Sometimes things like this happen...especially with Hammers.

-SA


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

AFORWW said:


> Can I play devil's advocate for just a second because I'm a bit torn on this whole thing. Clearly, I don't give the guy any grief. (Other than he was in my favorite spot when he caught it.) I believe they put forth all the effort they could. But, I have to wonder, if it was me, knowing these sharks have a low survival rate compared to other species and that there aren't many of them aroynd, would I have just cut the line the moment o saw that giant dorsal? I'm pretty sure I would have been in a silent debate with myself the entire time.
> 
> Not trying to start an argument. More a moment of reflection on the events and all the options.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Probably would have died anyway. If the shark was already that stressed dragging all that line and a surf weight would probably kill it. The only difference wold be that you wouldn't know with certainly whether or not it died.

Seems to me he had good gear, the fight wasn't that long and he made a respectful effort to revive the shark. Sometimes there is just nothing else you can do.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Yea I know. Hammers are not resilient compared to others we haul in. And I'm talking about cutting like wading out to the first bar and cutting. So, reel in to second gut, cut at first bar so only leaving 20-30 of leader and trace. 

I dunno. Just creating discussion. I'm an analyzer. I like to look at things from all the angles lol. It's something I ponder because half the time I don't have a team with when I yak baits out. I do shorter drops, smaller baits etc to try and minimize the chance of hooking a biggun when solo but if I do, I'm going to have to have a plan 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know squat about shark fishing. Is it just the massive size and not having the water to support them that kills them when they get shallow/out of water or just the amount of energy they have to exert during the fight that kills them?


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I don't know squat about shark fishing. Is it just the massive size and not having the water to support them that kills them when they get shallow/out of water or just the amount of energy they have to exert during the fight that kills them?


I'm no expert but all of the above. For some reason, Hammers are sensetive about being over stressed in a fight and or notoriously hard to revive. And of course, the bigger they are, the harder it is. The longer the fight the harder it is.

Anatomically, sharks don't have any structure to hold their innards in place out of the water. So that can cause issues if landed as well.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Way to go Ray! Keep it up bud!


----------

